# How to write music for a romantic comedy scene



## wahey73 (Mar 7, 2022)

As I had the joy to write music for a Valentine's day trailer here my short tutorial on how I did it.
Spoiler alert: 90% is done with the Symphobia series from ProjectSAM


----------



## Henu (Mar 8, 2022)

Really great video, thanks a lot for posting it!

I tried to look at your harp gliss patch if I could find what you're using (really loved the swirl), but didn't spot it anywhere. Would you like to englighten me on that?


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 8, 2022)

Henu said:


> I tried to look at your harp gliss patch if I could find what you're using (really loved the swirl), but didn't spot it anywhere. Would you like to englighten me on that?


Thanks for your nice words. I thought I told it somewhere in the video but anyhow, the initial Harp Glissando is from Pandora Core from Project Sam as the drum and cymbal rolls are. Those time synched patches can save so much time


----------



## Henu (Mar 8, 2022)

Of course it had to be from Pandora Core- pretty much the only library in the world I _don't_ have. :D Thanks!!


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 9, 2022)

Henu said:


> pretty much the only library in the world I _don't_ have


hahahaha, That's life  To be honest it is quite specific but it does what it does pretty well and some of the low brass patches are gorgeous


----------

